# The new norm



## Ellen Marie (Jun 14, 2020)

I went to Chunky Cheese with the grandkids... first of all, I was glad they were open.  It was the first outing for entertainment for the kids in weeks.   I was wearing a mask, and so were the workers.  They took temperatures of everyone before they were allowed to enter.   THAT.... is the new norm.   Please share what you have seen as the "new norm."


----------



## Kadee (Jun 14, 2020)

Keeping our distance (if  it’s ever relaxed)  I can’t see that happening before there is a vaccination for Covid  
Im a country person so I don’t like people standing to close to me anyway, some don’t understand the rule or just don’t care


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 14, 2020)

Ellen Marie said:


> I went to Chunky Cheese with the grandkids... first of all, I was glad they were open.  It was the first outing for entertainment for the kids in weeks.   I was wearing a mask, and so were the workers.  They took temperatures of everyone before they were allowed to enter.   THAT.... is the new norm.   Please share what you have seen as the "new norm."


Since it is said that folks can be contagious before any symptoms (including elevated temperature) appear, I would have avoided a place with many hands-on games and children.  I'm curious as to where you are located - share only if you like.  As for the new norm, I don't think we are actually going to see it anytime soon, since reopening has led to many escalations in positive cases in many U.S. states.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 15, 2020)

New norm?  Physical distancing, crowd avoidance, mask wearing when in public places.

For the next few months, a venue like Chuck E Cheese won't even be a consideration for me, my kids and my grandkids.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 15, 2020)

Curbside grocery pick-ups had started before the pandemic, but extensive use is the new norm.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 15, 2020)

Unfortunately, hardly anyone around here has been paying attention to precautions or following rules.  

So the only actual difference is the city buses are running less frequently than their usual schedules.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 15, 2020)

Some of the officials are saying that as many as 60 to 70% of our population could be exposed to the virus before it is brought under control.  Presently only about 5% of the population has tested positive, or become ill.  If that holds true, this next year or two is going to really "test" our people....

https://www.yahoo.com/news/infectious-disease-expert-says-coronavirus-180244347.html


----------



## jerry old (Jun 15, 2020)

[QUOdee46, post: 1386548, member: 1969"]

Im a country person so I don’t like people standing to close to me anyway, some don’t understand the rule or just don’t care 
[/QUOTE]

been trying for 60 years to  people at bay.  If your within three feet-to close.
Carry your silly butt backwards.  I does get into a lot of trouble.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 16, 2020)

For some people here, the 'new' norm is the old norm and some people appear almost paranoid if anyone comes within sight.
As soon as we're comfortable about travelling and meeting up with others, we'll be away.  Don't want to be silly about this and rush into things, but we do want to get back as close as possible to pre-Covid life.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 16, 2020)

I was in the Sprouts store here on Sunday and there was not anyone in there without a mask on.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 16, 2020)

I was appalled yesterday in our local grocery store.....more than half didn't have masks on, an older guy coughed right next to me with no mask on, and the young teens were all congregating in bunches, laughing and chatting like they were at a party.....there was No social distancing at all.....the aisles that used to be marked 'one way' with the arrows were gone! Shoppers were breathing down my neck....
guess who's paranoid about getting the virus now?


----------



## Don M. (Jun 16, 2020)

The news is reporting a growing number of virus cases....primarily among those under age 35.  I suspect that all these "gatherings" and protests are going to drive the numbers of cases up substantially in coming days/weeks.  Most of the people at our stores still seem to be following the mask and distancing recommendations fairly well.  People need to continue to take this virus seriously.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 16, 2020)

The only way out is medical as the economy won't tolerate another shutdown and half the people are heeding the safe practices. I think two years more but I hope it will be less.


----------

